# Edit profile



## Jaeimseu (May 17, 2018)

Is it possible to edit my profile, change my location, etc?


----------



## Dirty Dog (May 17, 2018)

Yes. If you look at the top right corner of the page, you will see your avatar. Click on it, and it pulls up a menu. You'll see "Personal Details" in the left column. Click it and have fun.


----------



## Jaeimseu (May 17, 2018)

Dirty Dog said:


> Yes. If you look at the top right corner of the page, you will see your avatar. Click on it, and it pulls up a menu. You'll see "Personal Details" in the left column. Click it and have fun.


Thanks very much.


----------



## Dirty Dog (May 17, 2018)

I see you found it. Now upload a new avatar. Unless you really ARE blurry and pixelated...


----------



## Gyakuto (Oct 18, 2022)

Dirty Dog said:


> Yes. If you look at the top right corner of the page, you will see your avatar. Click on it, and it pulls up a menu. You'll see "Personal Details" in the left column. Click it and have fun.


It now appears as ‘account details’


----------



## Dirty Dog (Oct 18, 2022)

Gyakuto said:


> It now appears as ‘account details’


Right. The site changed software.


----------

